# dsg clucking noise from n to d or r to d



## elief1 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi all, 
I have very recently bought my mkv r32 and my first dsg ever.
For the first 3days it seems to be great, now for the first time i am hearing a cluncking noise when the vehicle is in complete stop and shifting from d to n or r to n without moving the car.
Any idea?
The car has about 52000km

Elie.


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

Is it cold when selecting gear (R to N, P to D)?


----------



## elief1 (Apr 5, 2009)

What do you mean by cold?
The gears are very smooth when being selected, from n to r and drive or p to d and drive.
The sound is when standing still, going from d to n or r to n it clunck twice.
Elie


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

When my car is warming up I get a clunking when I start and stop moving at first. As the DSG warms up I don't have an issue.


----------



## elief1 (Apr 5, 2009)

Okay,
Will check if mine does the sound when cold
But actually the sound started after 2 hours of driving.


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

Interesting. Sounds like a mech tronics unit. May need to hook it up to run fault code search. The MK4 R32 has an earlier version of DSG.


----------



## elief1 (Apr 5, 2009)

MMeachGLI said:


> Interesting. Sounds like a mech tronics unit. May need to hook it up to run fault code search. The MK4 R32 has an earlier version of DSG.


i have check it this morning when cold, the sound is louder and from d to n seems to cluck four times.
will hook my VCDS and see if any code shows

Elie.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

Mine has a clunk-click in the cold. Not sure if that makes it okay as my GF's mk7 doesn't do that so not sure. It's making me question my car's very existence.


----------



## mfractal (May 16, 2005)

Sounds like clutch pack to me. Does it ever fail to engage a gear? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## elief1 (Apr 5, 2009)

mfractal said:


> Sounds like clutch pack to me. Does it ever fail to engage a gear?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Hi all,
Sorry for not updating the thread as i have been very busy lately at work.

Still did not take it yet to the dealer, i am driving it as it is so far. Planning to book an appointment later after easter.

Anyway, it has never ever failed to engage any gear.
Once while driving, luckily at low speed, and suddenly the gearbox downshift for no reason from 4 to 1 passing thru 3 and 2, then the PNRDS on dashboard start flashing and couldn't select any gear anymore. Turn it off then on and everything back to normal. Vcds shows something related to missing adaptation or something (don't remember the exact code as i forgot my laptop at work).
The weird thing is occasionally, when i arrive to parking lot and select the reverse gear, it will take 6 to 8 second to engage the gear after hearing four loud cluncking noise.
In addition, when driving highway and i manually downshift from 4 to 3 while keeping my foot on the gas pedal, it will take about 3 second to engage the gear while it cut completely the fuel on the engine then power will resume back (really annoying). 

Elie.


----------



## elief1 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi again,
this was the thrown code:

Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 02E 300 011 CC HW: 02E 927 770 AE
Component and/or Version: GSG DSG 081 1405
Software Coding: 0000020
Work Shop Code: WSC 01279 785 00200
1 Fault Found:

19143 - Unexpected / Implausible Mechanical Gear Disengagement 
P2711 - 005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
 Fault Status: 00100101
Fault Priority: 0
Reset counter: 40
Mileage: 52076 km
Time Indication: 0


----------



## mfractal (May 16, 2005)

Have you done the clutch adaptation procedure? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## elief1 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi all,

Took the car to the dealer for inspection, second day got a phone call informing me that the clutches needs to be replaced, and there is nothing wrong with the mechatronic unit.
Dealer quoted me 1350$ for a new set including labor, and I have to pay 350$ in advance so they can go ahead and order the parts for me, and the rest when the job is completed.

Can someone who had the clutches replaced shime in and tell me how much money was paid?

Thanks. 
Elie.


----------



## mfractal (May 16, 2005)

elief1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Took the car to the dealer for inspection, second day got a phone call informing me that the clutches needs to be replaced, and there is nothing wrong with the mechatronic unit.
> Dealer quoted me 1350$ for a new set including labor, and I have to pay 350$ in advance so they can go ahead and order the parts for me, and the rest when the job is completed.
> ...


Clutch itself costs 650 usd. I'd say the labor of 700 is expensive. You could do the job for much less with an indie shop.


----------



## elief1 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thank you for the information, 
They agreed to perform free of charge the ventilation tank recall on my car,
They have ordered the parts needed for me and will be informed when the car should go in. 
Will see then if they can give me any discount on the clutch. 

Thank you all.
Elie.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Apr 22, 2012)

elief1 said:


> Thank you for the information,
> They agreed to perform free of charge the ventilation tank recall on my car,
> They have ordered the parts needed for me and will be informed when the car should go in.
> Will see then if they can give me any discount on the clutch.
> ...


Did you check if your transmission is still under warranty? Call up VW corporate or have your dealership look it up by your VIN. My transmission has a warranty extension from factory and they replaced my mechatronics unit and the entire transmission for free. Although it still didn't fix the jerking issues with my DSG.


----------



## elief1 (Apr 5, 2009)

Actually i told the dealer that I checked online and my car need the fuel tank ventilation recall and the service of replacing the mechatronic, the advisor then put my VIN on the system and it revealed the recall and the service. 
The guy then said that he has to email vw and wait for the reply before start working on the car, four hours later they phoned me that vw agreed on the ventilation tank recall and rejected the mechatronic service without giving me any reason, it is like this was the reply and that is it.

Elie.


----------



## jflockhart1 (9 mo ago)

elief1 said:


> Actually i told the dealer that I checked online and my car need the fuel tank ventilation recall and the service of replacing the mechatronic, the advisor then put my VIN on the system and it revealed the recall and the service.
> The guy then said that he has to email vw and wait for the reply before start working on the car, four hours later they phoned me that vw agreed on the ventilation tank recall and rejected the mechatronic service without giving me any reason, it is like this was the reply and that is it.
> 
> Elie.


Hi did you get the clutch replaced and did its solve the problem I have the exact same problem thanks . Jflock


----------



## Hafiz4386 (6 mo ago)

elief1 said:


> Actually i told the dealer that I checked online and my car need the fuel tank ventilation recall and the service of replacing the mechatronic, the advisor then put my VIN on the system and it revealed the recall and the service.
> The guy then said that he has to email vw and wait for the reply before start working on the car, four hours later they phoned me that vw agreed on the ventilation tank recall and rejected the mechatronic service without giving me any reason, it is like this was the reply and that is it.
> 
> Elie.


Do you solve your problem? My car also same problem


----------

